# Did you guys miss out on the Japanese Yew?



## Skie_M (Oct 23, 2015)

I managed to get my hands on some, and finally found myself an excuse to turn a bit.  (sample blank for my little showcase)

The shimmer from this wood is just exquisite ... next time you guys get a chance, grab some!

I'll post a pic some time tomorrow, I just wanna catch this one in sunlight.


Side note for Wyone .... save that one I sent you for a really nice project! 


The wood is nice and dry, turns a lot like a softwood like cedar, (actually, reminds me of turning bethlehem olive wood, but without the scent) but it's a little heavier and harder than american walnut.  It's a beautiful light yellow with a tinge of green, and has light yellow highlights that flash in the light.  Sort of reminds me of poplar, but harder and easier to work with.  It comes off the lathe clean, rather than stringy like walnut, and sands quite well, but the dust can be very fine!  Make sure you've got dust collection going.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 23, 2015)

Lol .... foiled by mother nature .... it's solid overcast.

Lemmie just photograph it under the work lamp. 

First pic is my collection of samples for people to look at ...  I also turn pens directly from these, as my first step is usually to turn it round so I can drill it on the lathe.

Second pic is the Japanese Yew by itself.  You can see the chatoyance towards the middle of the blank.


----------



## magpens (Oct 23, 2015)

Miss out ?  I didn't see any advertised or up for grabs .


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 23, 2015)

magpens said:


> Miss out ?  I didn't see any advertised or up for grabs .



It was in the Premium Classifieds, run by Wolfdancer.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f165/japanese-yew-blanks-134242/

As you can see, it was a little while ago .... I just hadn't gotten round to turning any of it yet.  I had been saving it, and it turns out, for good reason!


----------



## BobT (Oct 23, 2015)

magpens said:


> Miss out ?  I didn't see any advertised or up for grabs .



Like telling you who won the race after it is over


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 23, 2015)

BobT said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > Miss out ?  I didn't see any advertised or up for grabs .
> ...



Looks like skin won :biggrin:


----------



## allmaclean (Oct 23, 2015)

I am looking out for some more Irish Yew burl. Picked one up from Ed a little while ago and it looks and finishes great. Doesn't seem to be that common though.

Allan


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 28, 2015)

It was lookin fine in the sunshine ...


----------

